# General question about Glycine quality



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

I am considering a Glycine purchase (Airman 22), but since I've never owned one, I am curious of its manufacturing quality.

Have any of the owners here experienced issues so far requiring their watch being sent for repair ?
Movement issues ? Mechanical issues (say pulling the crown and coming detached or loose, or non smooth bezel movement) ? Moisture issues (poor water tightness)? Lume wearing out over the years ? Corrosion issues ? Other issues ? 

Thanks
-T


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

ThomasAn said:


> I am considering a Glycine purchase (Airman 22), but since I've never owned one, I am curious of its manufacturing quality.
> 
> Have any of the owners here experienced issues so far requiring their watch being sent for repair ?
> Movement issues ? Mechanical issues (say pulling the crown and coming detached or loose, or non smooth bezel movement) ? Moisture issues (poor water tightness)? Lume wearing out over the years ? Corrosion issues ? Other issues ?
> ...


TBH, asking this kind of question is probably not that productive. You're going to be able to find horror stories of defective products, rude service, etc no matter which brand you look at. Anecdotes from particular disgruntled customers (who are probably going to be more likely to respond to your post than the "average" customer) are not going to give you an accurate picture.


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

I think that Glycine are like any other comparable independent brand when it comes to quality etc. maybe even better than many...

My experience after owning around 40 different models from them is that they're really good value for money combined with great build quality, unique design and a interesting heritage.

I've had one issue with the hand alignment on my Airman SST that got fixed easy and smooth by Glycine in Switzerland. I haven't had any other problems with any Glycine. 

The question you should ask is rather if you like the Base 22 or not...if you like it, go get one! They're awesome and I'm very happy with mine! ¨

Good luck! :-!

/Erik


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

I have had many Glycines and they have had no more defects than any other brand I have owned.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I have 4 Glycine watches, they are great each one of them. I bought them used and save for one each one has been within COSC timekeeping. The one that was not, I adjusted myself to +/- 1 sec per day. No problem with any of them, I have 3 combats and one Incursore. I bought them used as they are a little expensive for me, when new and also because they are older models that I like much better then the new ones.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

I´ve had several Glycines, 6 or 7 in the last years, and none of them had any problems... great brand if you ask me.


----------



## Ermapo (Jun 27, 2010)

I havn't experienced any problems, at all. Just great watches. Then again they produce a wide variaty of quality when it comes to finish and choice of material. But from what I heard the Base is one of the good ones.


----------



## comotepos (Feb 27, 2011)

If you are asking for this model, all that I have to say about it is all good, it is a ballanced watch, with a high accuracy (+/- 1 sec.) in my case; I can say that is the best watch I have bought.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Denke27 said:


> Glycine...
> My experience after owning around 40 different models from them...
> 
> /Erik


40? :-!
Wow, and I thought I should feel guilty for owning 8... or was it 9! :-d
Do you still have all that many?
I think I would probably max out around 13-15 or so, if I had to choose only from their current lineup. 
Gosh, I love every one of mine in my collection. :-!


----------



## avrvmadrid (May 26, 2011)

I don't have a huge amount of experience with the brand, but I picked up my first one a few weeks ago and can add some anecdotal information: I bought it "used", right here on this forum, in brand-new condition. It had been sitting in its box for 2 years, never worn. It's been my daily wearer since it arrived, and is running somewhere between +1/+2s per day.

Just want to add that, beyond my little story, I think they're some of the best values around today. My Incursore will most likely not be my last Glycine. As a brand, they're probably heavily undervalued because they don't do much advertising or have important brand ambassadors etc....which is fine by me.


----------



## avrvmadrid (May 26, 2011)

.


----------

